# 68 GTO headlights- how do they work?



## GTO394 (May 22, 2006)

I am rebuilding the hideaway headlights on my 68 GTO with new buschings and springs. The headlights open fine, but I have yet to see them close. What makes these close and how long does it take? A brief description of how these work would be helpful. Thanks, Todd


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The springs close the headlights, the inner rod seals inside the actuator assembly may be sticking.


----------



## 74Goat (Aug 17, 2006)

Well i dont know..but...i think i have what is called the sleeper headlights, half of it is covered.


----------

